# Active PFC



## WHIPLASH (Nov 4, 2005)

Hola a todos:

Les estaría muy agradecido si me pudieran indicar artículos que trataran de corrección activa de factores de potencia en fuentes de alimentación.

Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 7, 2005)

Te recomiendo que leas esta nota de aplicación de la empresa Vicor:

http://www.vicr.com/documents/application_notes/an1_active-pfc.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## WHIPLASH (Nov 13, 2005)

MUCHAS GRACIAS LI-ION


----------

